

Mixpanel Launches Tool To Analyze Email Analytics - trefn
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/04/mixpanel-launches-tool-to-analyze-email-analytics/

======
drags
I know that you can track whether a user has viewed an email with a 1px image;
are there other ways too? Since a lot of email clients have been blocking
external images for a long time, I figure either the quality of the metric
must be pretty bad these days or a better method has emerged. Preferably the
latter so I can learn something new :)

------
qeorge
Devils advocate:

Any newsletter service will provide these stats and more (e.g., MailChimp,
Constant Contact, Bronto). What extra value can Mixpanel add?

~~~
jazzychad
It's really nice for services that don't use newsletter companies or 3rd party
mail services. E.g. at Notifo, we are using our own mailservers to send
notification emails, and now we don't have to build our own analytics backend.
We've been using the Mixpanel solution since their beta phase, and we've been
very happy with it so far.

------
vaksel
this post just shows the value of YC funding.

When techcrunch writes about your startup, not only do they give you a link
for your company site, but they also give you a SEO specific link "email
analytics" which will pay a lot of dividends in the future.

